# JEEP JAM at Boggs and Boulders..



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

anyone going to attend.. its the weekend of april 26,27.and 28..


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep will be going with some other folks , should have all my toys ready by then


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Might try and make this one... I have something quiet enough for them to let me back in again now. LOL We'll see how Mud Nats goes and how much if anything gets torn up.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

I will be there for sure!with a ton of friends.will will be occupying about four or five rental campers.any body that wants to ride just stop by and say hi.(we will be the ones with panhandle boyz on our rides)


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

They are kicking out the db rule for jeep jamboree


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

RYAN. said:


> They are kicking out the db rule for jeep jamboree


they will be doing the testing but will be "very" lenient, emphasis on very.. yall come out and have a good time

yall look us up just about all our rides have LA BOYZ or lower alabama boyz stickers on them


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

We will be there for sure. Got hookups reserved so probably gonna take the camper Friday afternoon and come home Sunday. Look for my Adrenaline Toy Hauler where the 50a hookups are, mines a 30a but that's all they have left. Should be about six of us. Gonna be a blast !!!!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

we supposed to have about 20 bikes goin if nobody backs out


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

look for me in this rzr with lower alabama boyz across the front and big silver gorilla on the hood

gettin a error on pic upload :/


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

RYAN. said:


> look for me in this rzr with lower alabama boyz across the front and big silver gorilla on the hood
> 
> gettin a error on pic upload :/


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

We'll look for ya. I'll be in my Ranger, can't miss it !! As of right now we are in space C14 but that might change in the next day or so as we are trying to get two spots next to each other. The other spot will be all tents.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

I hope to atleast be there Saturday morning and ride all day. Anyone going to be there friday morning. iI may try to ride firday also.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

ill be there friday - sunday


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

J2! said:


> We'll look for ya. I'll be in my Ranger, can't miss it !! As of right now we are in space C14 but that might change in the next day or so as we are trying to get two spots next to each other. The other spot will be all tents.


We are in spots C8 and C9 now look for us.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Me and a couple friends are probably going Saturday.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

J2! said:


> We are in spots C8 and C9 now look for us.


will do, we should be there around lunchtime friday


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

RYAN. said:


> will do, we should be there around lunchtime friday


 We will probably be there around 3ish Friday, can't get off work until lunch time. Got a few coming in later that evening too.

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------



Alabama_Mud_Dog said:


> I hope to atleast be there Saturday morning and ride all day. Anyone going to be there friday morning. iI may try to ride firday also.


 What's up buddy !! Come look for us, we'll RIDE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

We will be there fri morning thru Sunday after noon


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

well the latest word is if everyone in out club and another club that rides with us comes "team kickin up mud" we should have close to 40 bikes there, meeting at the cool pool at 6:30 Friday evening and again at noon Saturday to all get together to make some video runs, y'all are welcome to join


Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

we headed that way










Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------

